# cant find the aggressor



## iDontKnowWhatImDoing (Nov 2, 2016)

I need help! I cant find the aggressor in my tank. I keep coming home from work to find multiple fish damaged. While I'm home not one of the fish will lip lock or fight. The latest thing I have tried is to remove all hiding places so the don't have anything to fight for. I do have mbunas mixed with peacocks and haps. All fish are in the sub adult stage. They are currently in a 60 gallon while my 125 is cycling. Below is a list of what I have. Any suggestions on how to identify who the aggressor is?

*Tank stock:*
Frontosa
Blue dolphin

*Peacocks and haps:*
Ngara flametail 
Red empress
Electric Blue Ahli
Dragons Blood
Sunshine
Ovatus
OB Peacock

*Mbuna:*
Maingano 
Rusty 
Albino Red top
Socolofi
Yellow Lab 
Yellow tail Acei
Demasoni


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

Are these all male? You have some aggressive Mbuna and a 60g tank is too small for all these guys. Maingano, Socolofi and Demasoni would be my guess for the aggressors though. If your 60g is cycled you should be able to have the 125g up and running in no time?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

My best guess is the Albino Red Top, it is a Zebra after all. My next guess would be either the OB or Dragons blood Peacocks. Those hybrids are known to be mean. Third in line, maybe the Maingano, Demasoni usually pick on themselves.

Which filters are you using in the 60 and 125?


----------



## iDontKnowWhatImDoing (Nov 2, 2016)

ha77 said:


> Are these all male? You have some aggressive Mbuna and a 60g tank is too small for all these guys. Maingano, Socolofi and Demasoni would be my guess for the aggressors though. If your 60g is cycled you should be able to have the 125g up and running in no time?


I thought they were all male. It turns out my Demasoni is holding. I have no idea who she would spawn with. But I am looking to get rid of her.


----------



## iDontKnowWhatImDoing (Nov 2, 2016)

tanker3 said:


> My best guess is the Albino Red Top, it is a Zebra after all. My next guess would be either the OB or Dragons blood Peacocks. Those hybrids are known to be mean. Third in line, maybe the Maingano, Demasoni usually pick on themselves.
> 
> Which filters are you using in the 60 and 125?


I was thinking the same the albino red top has no damage, neither does the maingano nor the rusty. The OB's and Dragons blood both have damage as well.

As far as filters I run Pennplax Cascade 1000 cannister on the 60g and a cascade 1500 on the 125g. once the 125 has been fully cycled I will use both filters on it.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I think you can just move the "cycled" Pennplax Cascade 1000 filter and fishes over to the 125 now. The old filter and rocks will contain enough good-Bacteria to handle the bio load, while the new filter is cycling. 
Maybe, before moving everything over, I would does the new tank with Prime first, then move everything over. Will you be using the old Rocks and sand?


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

iDontKnowWhatImDoing said:


> ha77 said:
> 
> 
> > Are these all male? You have some aggressive Mbuna and a 60g tank is too small for all these guys. Maingano, Socolofi and Demasoni would be my guess for the aggressors though. If your 60g is cycled you should be able to have the 125g up and running in no time?
> ...


Yea that would be a weird hybrid with the available mates she had! :?


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

I agree, there is no reason to be waiting on the 125 for the cycle to finish since you said you were already planning to use the filter you have on the 60gallon. Just fill up your 125, dose with prime or something like it, start up your second filter on that tank to get it all mixed then swap the filter over from the 60g and the fish.

I also agree that the mix looks a bit iffy, but at least you won't be compounding things by having them smashed into a 60gallon.


----------



## iDontKnowWhatImDoing (Nov 2, 2016)

tanker3 said:


> I think you can just move the "cycled" Pennplax Cascade 1000 filter and fishes over to the 125 now. The old filter and rocks will contain enough good-Bacteria to handle the bio load, while the new filter is cycling.
> Maybe, before moving everything over, I would does the new tank with Prime first, then move everything over. Will you be using the old Rocks and sand?


When I bought the cascade 1500 I ran it on the 60 gallon with matrix for about a month and a half. I moved all the rocks from the 60 gallon into the 125 yesterday. I was just being a little hesitant to move any fish over. I did test the water a day after and there was a good amount of ammonia. The ammonia has disappeared since but I haven't seen a spike in nitrites or nitrates. do you think it would be safe to move them in? The tank was only filled on Friday.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think you are going to have trouble with your mix even in the larger tank.

If your fish have color and/or have spawned...they are no longer sub adults.

There is no chasing whatsoever when you watch? Sneaky fish.

Definitely get any females out.


----------



## iDontKnowWhatImDoing (Nov 2, 2016)

My problems have gotten worse. It turns out that my fish have a bacterial infection. I contacted my LFS about my problems and they have notified me that they had to stop selling cichlids because they have a bacteria problem in all of their tanks. The last fish that I had purchased from them was about two weeks ago. They said they have just started to notice their problem only a week ago but I believe mine came from them. The two fish that I had bought from them were the first two to show signs and die. I haven't had any of these problems before purchasing those fish.

So as discussed before I have a new 125g tank. I took out the peacocks and haps to separate them from the mbuna and I put them in the 125. They have only been in for a day. I have now put all the fish back into the 60g because I plan to medicate the fish and hopefully save them. I really don't want to medicate the 125g because I'm afraid of it becoming stained. Do you think that I should medicate the 125 even though the fish were only in there just over a 24 hour period? or is it just the fish that need medication?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

What are you medicating with that stains? Also, I would medicate the 125 also anyway.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What is the infection? Why not use a medication that does not stain? I was going to suggest removing all the mbuna so it sounds like you have done that.


----------



## iDontKnowWhatImDoing (Nov 2, 2016)

I don't know exactly what type of bacterial infection it was and I didn't ask for a specific name. I am new with dealing with diseases and didn't know what to ask for besides help. knowing that they had the same problem I figured they would know how to medicate it. My mistake but I'm learning. Attached are a few photos so maybe you guys can help identify them for me.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would call the store and ask for the name of the infection.


----------

